# Questions for Canon Users: Settings



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello Canon folks. I've been shooting Canon for 8 years now, and I'm always playing with the various settings they offer and add to new models. Just wondering the following:


Which Picture Style do you use? Do you use one of the canned ones? Leave it on Standard? Have you created your own? Have you downloaded some good ones?
Auto Lighting Optimizer: On or Off?
Lens Peripheral Illumination Correction: On or Off?
Hightlight Tone Priority: Enable or Disable?
Long Exposure Noise Reduction: On or Off?
High ISO Speed Noise Reduction: Off/Low/Standard/Strong?
Focus/metering control settings? 

1. I'm using Standard mostly, but I also have one I made just based on standard with the contrast, saturation and sharpness boosted by one or two.

2. I have ALO off because I find it makes exposure decisions for me and increases the brightness of most photos.

3. I enable the peripheral illumination for the most part, especially on my 15-85mm which has sever vignetting at the long end.

4. I leave Highlight Tone Priority off because it prevents you from using ISO 100.

5. I usually have Long Exp. Noise Reduction off because it increases save time.

6. I have ISO Noise Reduction on Standard. Haven't noticed a heck of a lot of difference between the settings though.

7. I use back button focusing - the * button starts autofocus. The shutter button only meters and takes the shot. 

I'm always changing these settings, and most of the time I just want to turn all the extras off and just do everything manually!


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Head is nodding through most of the post. Yup.

My last shot was similar - I use a 17-85 on auto focus and use EOS Utility to capture, setting the camera on Manual and tweaking the settings from the Mac to best capture what I see. Each shoot is different and I also have no standard but shoot Manual to get the 100ASA setting and no compression, shooting RAW.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually shoot on aperture priority, Landscape picture style in RAW and also avoid highlight tone priority on the 7D. I actually make liberal use of the camera custom settings (C1, C2 & C3) to have go-to setups.

If I'm shooting video I typically either use Landscape or Cinestyle. I don't get too wrapped up in picture styles when shooting RAW...they're really only a big concern of mine if I'm shooting JPEGs or video since they're burned in.


----------

